# NewHaven CT use of force and the IA to follow.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Update: Police Release Body Cam Video; Head Punches Prompt Internal Cop Probe | New Haven Independent
New Haven police are conducting an internal affairs investigation surrounding an arrest of a man on Friday.

Officers responded to 152 Church Street to investigate the 52-year-old man's harassment complaint.

New Haven police released video from the body cameras worn by the officers during the incident. Police Chief Otoniel Reyes released the video in response to video posted on social media depicting part of the encounter, according to police.
The video appears to show the officers assisting in an effort to evict the man, identified in the police report as Shawn Marshall, from an office building. At some point, the officers attempt to arrest the Marshall and while trying to place handcuffs on him, one officer is seen hitting the man in the head.

"Our department will conduct a transparent and thorough internal investigation to determine the appropriateness of the officers' actions," Reyes said in a statement. "We take use of force seriously and the Internal Affairs review will determine if the use of force was within the guidelines of department policy."

Marshall is facing several charges, including assault on a police officer, interfering with a police officer, first-degree trespass, disorderly conduct, and failure to allow fingerprinting.

New Haven Mayor Justin Elicker addressed the incident during a news conference on Wednesday and said he and the police chief felt it was important to release the video right away so everyone could see what transpired.

The mayor said he has not seen the entire video and officials will assess whether the force the officer used was appropriate.

Elicker said that any time an officer punches an individual, it is cause for concern and needs to be looked into.

He said they want to do the right thing for the community and also do right by officers and make sure things are fair and consistent.









*Police Reports: "Increasingly Upset & Irate"








*


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Is that Ayana Pressley??

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

They arrested her stunt double!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I could not watch the entire first video, I simply got too angry. It's gotten to the point where people can do WHATEVER THEY WANT and we're supposed to just say, "Well, OK, it's OUR fault."

I know I'm not alone here in this thinking, it's getting to the point where if someone says, "I don't want to be arrested.", I say, OK, have a nice day, and leave. We arrest them, we're wrong. They resist and we use an equal or greater amount of reasonable force to control them, we're wrong. We beg and plead for them to do what we've told them they should do, and we're wrong. We COMMAND them to do what we've told them to do, and we're wrong. We sneeze in the general area and we're accused of trying to get them sick. If we burp or GOD FORBID FART, we're accused of ridiculing them.

They just stabbed seven people but it's OK, they have a history of mental health issues and shooting them before they stabbed the eighth was NOT necessary because we should have seen the mental health issues and tried harder to reason with them.

I should have retired this year, but for a number of reasons, I decided to stick it out. I'm sure I'm not going to live to actually see retirement because I'll have a massive stroke due to incredible stress caused by the current insanity.

A short blurb wishing me God Speed here on MassCops once I'm officially gone would be nice.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

When I worked loss prevention a lot of stores were starting to go “hands off” meaning they would politely ask shoplifters so come inside, but let them go if they didn’t cooperate because the LP’s were banned from using force. We used to joke that some day there were going to be “hands off” police departments. The way things are going, I wouldn’t be surprised if that comes true some places.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Not a bad thing...if corporations and insurance carriers don't care...why put in the effort/risk injury? Our own personal sense of Injustice? Sit back, take it easy, let things decay to the point when you get to take the gloves off again. It's what the "customers" want. Police are supposed to be agents of the public, not the government right? 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> Our own personal sense of Injustice?





Kilvinsky said:


> It's gotten to the point where people can do WHATEVER THEY WANT and we're supposed to just say, "Well, OK, it's OUR fault."


 I couldn't agree more and I think a lot of cops are getting that mentality of "fuck it" until we get that call, then its light'em up mash the gas and lets roll. Because we all have that nagging voice in the back of our mind saying "what if" that's just the way cops are wired. "What if" its somebody that never calls for help but now really needs you. "What if" its one of the few that supports the police, and now in their darkest hour of their life they are calling too you for help. Then our minds go a step further and deeper into "what if", "What if" its a friend, brother police officer, family member or someone close to me. What if something goes sideways and because I ignored the call or took my time and not getting there fast enough someone gets hurt or killed. I know, I wouldn't want that on my shoulders for the rest of my life, I don't believe anyone here would. Its just not the type of person that takes this job.

And this is how they get us, we have become slaves to our own conscious. Because win, loose or draw we all want the ability to say at the end of our shift "we tried" or even though the outcome was not in our favor we can have some relief by telling our self "at least we were there" for what its worth.

"Who will go for us?' Then I said, 'Here I am! Send me." ~Isaiah 6:8


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Here we see another trespasser with multiple officers unable to control him and put him into handcuffs. I truly have never understood why we take out handcuffs prior to having a conclusive control of the suspect. And by that I mean proned out, arms in a reasonably controlled position or even one arm controlled, and not actively winning the struggle.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Why wasn’t the female officer getting involved in the fight? 

Looks like potentially someone who’s afraid to go hands-on and shouldn’t be a cop.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I don’t even understand what was going on when they were on the ground? Control the wrist/hand and make it go behind their back. That was painful to watch and listen to. Terrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

